# Oak Powder



## MCARCIERO (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

What is the minimum amount of Oak powder recommended for 550 liters of crushed grapes?

Add before, during or after yeast?

I don't want to taste oak more than the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 3, 2013)

I would add it in your fermentation. I use 15 grams per gallon. You can always add more during aging if you wish for more.


----------



## MCARCIERO (Oct 4, 2013)

add it with the yeast?


----------



## manvsvine (Oct 12, 2013)

A standard dose is 2g/Litre .
I use 1g/l for Pinot and 2 for bigger reds added to the primary


----------



## JohnT (Oct 22, 2013)

I would not use oak powder for 550 liters. That is rather large volume. Instead, why not use oak stalves or beans? See my article.......


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/entries/take-on-oak.html


----------



## jethro (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, JohnT, thanks for the interesting article. It makes me think it might be worthwhile adding oak to my 1-gallon carboys if I can toast it medium or dark, and if I'm willing to let it in there six weeks.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Nov 10, 2013)

Adding oak powder at fermentation is a great way to remove any green flavors from unripe or green stems and seeds. If your looking to add oak flavor then I would add staves, beans or chips. I would go 1g/l at first and see how that works then increase (only if you need too) by 0.5 g/l until you remove those nasty green flavors. Oak powder only takes a few days to release all of its flavor vs weeks or months for staves which add a more complex flavor.


----------

